# Lake of the Woods 1/15/06



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fishing is getting better. Moved the house from Pine Island back to Zipple Bay and set up in 12 feet of water. Still not a ton of action, but managed to bring home a nice limit of walleye and a few sauger for 3 people. At least the ones we were catching were of nice eating size, all in the 15-16 inch range. White with blue seemed to be the best colors of the weekend...kind of strange for the normal gold at LOW.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

drjongy,

What is the ice condition? Are you going back up again? I'm heading up there on the 31st.

Thanks for the report.

Ref


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Ice conditions are just fine as far as thickness, I drilled holes this weekend that ranged from 18 to over 20 inches thick. No water or soft spots anywhere, but you can see the havoc that wind storm had on the early ice. Some areas around Zipple there are ice shards and pieces sticking up all over the place...if there wasn't a road I don't think you could travel across some of these areas even with a snowmobile or ATV. I believe this has influenced where they are putting some of the roads this year. So far, they are sticking pretty close to shore...going a lot further West than I have seen before. I didn't see this much of a problem with the ice at Pine Island...I think they are getting a lot further into the lake and deeper there because of it.


----------

